# my suff came and ??????



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

i got all of my stuff hooked up to my bow, and i now I have another question. I got an AMS retriever reel. When I shoot a fish, do I squeeze the trigger while it is fighting or do I let all of the line go out so it is pulling on the bottle before I start grabbing the line?

thanks


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

shoot without touching the "trigger" then right after you shoot just pull the trigger and real the fish in but if its a decent sized fish you will have to pull the fish in by hand


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I rarely, if ever, fight a fish on an AMS using the trigger. Pull it in by hand and reel in the slack after the fish is in the bucket. You'll burn out the roller quick if you try reeling them in.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Duckslayer100 said:


> I rarely, if ever, fight a fish on an AMS using the trigger. Pull it in by hand and reel in the slack after the fish is in the bucket. You'll burn out the roller quick if you try reeling them in.


Exactly. Those retrievers are nice for not having to remember to push a button but if you're like me and want to reel that sucker in, you're SOL. The rollers will burn up really quickly if you reel carp in with it. Suckers and bullheads I wouldn't worry about, but anything over a lb could do some damage.

That brings up another good point, too. When you're pulling them in, especially with bigger fish, it's a good idea to wear some type of work glove like a mechanics glove. Nice and breathable, yet will keep the line from digging into you when the big'un takes off running.

One more thing and I'll shut up... Watch where that line is going. If you just throw it all over the boat you could end up with some MAJOR issues like getting it caught in the trolling motor (and almost going over a dam :-? ) and you can get knots in the line a lot from just throwing it all over.


----------

